# Suggest a "spray on pressure wash off" coating?



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Still catching up with what's new (and what isn't ) having not kept up with developments for a few years.

Seems there are now numerous products that, apparently, you can simply dilute with water, spray on, then pressure was off and leave behind a fair degree of protection - Carpro Hydro2 and Nanolex Nanowash and CarChem Hydro for example.

I'm catching up reading old threads but any suggestions on something suitable for brand new metallic grey paintwork?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gyeon Wetcoat or Nanolex Washcoat for me:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Recently won some HydrO2 Lite (basically pre-mixed) which has just been released so not used it yet. It will be good though and vids look very promising.

Have used Gyeon Wet Coat which is decent.

Left field choice would be something Krystal Kleen Purity X, basically 3 products in one or more accurately can use it 3 different ways.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Car chem hydro coat

£13 posted off eBay and will make millions more than wetcoat and perform just the same


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I do find myself wondering just how many factories make this stuff..


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

No comment. But 25ml in 975 ml of water for hydrocoat makes it a no brainer to me

When you buy the others you're essentially buying very expensive water lol


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Being a tight git I have to admit I was leaning towards the "concentrates" vs. ready to use - just a psychological thing but I find myself skimping otherwise 

The Car Chem did appeal, an industrial estate in Nottingham isn't quite as glamorous as Singapore or Korea but if the product is as good as the reviews suggest.


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

"if the product is as good as the reviews suggest"
I think it is. 


Powermax have brought out a sealant which reading the blurb seems very similar to car chem hydro, postage is a bit rich on powermax though unless you can buy it locally.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've just tried the powermaxed one and I'm impressed with it 25ml into 975ml water spray on rinse off 👍
And the postage is only £2.99 when you get to checkout select postage for sample pack.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

hutchingsp said:


> Being a tight git I have to admit I was leaning towards the "concentrates" vs. ready to use - just a psychological thing but I find myself skimping otherwise
> 
> The Car Chem did appeal, an industrial estate in Nottingham isn't quite as glamorous as Singapore or Korea but if the product is as good as the reviews suggest.


Don't underestimate car chem! They make a lot of great products (from what I believe themselves) and you'd be surprised what other 'mainstream' brands they supply with a tweaked version, but that's another story!


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

hobbs182 said:


> Don't underestimate car chem! They make a lot of great products (from what I believe themselves) and you'd be surprised what other 'mainstream' brands they supply with a tweaked version, but that's another story!


My comment was a little tongue in cheek about how I think we have a tendency to assume that simply being from somewhere exotic makes a product "better".

I wonder if Koreans pay more for stuff from Nottingham?


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

One bottle of Nottingham's finest ordered - it'll be really interesting to see just how good these kind of products are


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> Car chem hydro coat
> 
> £13 posted off eBay and will make millions more than wetcoat and perform just the same


It isn't si02 is it though? They are different products imo.

They may do a similar thing but like all product and prices it doesn't mean it's as good.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've only tried CarPro Hydro2 and Gyeon Wetcoat. I didn't rate Hydro2 all that well but Wetcoat is a great product and I often use it when time is tight to great effect.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I've had over 3 months from one coat of Hydro on a poor condition car driven daily. The stuff is insane and every single user I know of raves about it. Wetcoat is already diluted so surely buying concentrate and diluting yourself is best?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

gally said:


> It isn't si02 is it though? They are different products imo.
> 
> They may do a similar thing but like all product and prices it doesn't mean it's as good.


It works the same and lasts the same as others

Who cares about the fancy name of the chemical :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

You have tested the 3 main ones?

The reason I ask is I've had Hydro last over 3 months with one coat over poor paint and it bonds with the paint. There are a million spray on and wash off type products. Car washes have been using them for years. They're still not the same though.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Washcoat for me ...


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I've only tried WetCoat and HydrO2 and always been very impressed with them but I've seen a lot of videos for KrystalKleenDetail's PURITY 'X' and it looks awesome! 5ml added to 500ml seems very economical  :thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Did see some videos of something called "Permanon" which looked kind of impressive.

Tbh they all look impressive.


----------



## ilogikal1 (Apr 21, 2012)

gally said:


> You have tested the 3 main ones?
> 
> The reason I ask is I've had Hydro last over 3 months with one coat over poor paint and it bonds with the paint. There are a million spray on and wash off type products. Car washes have been using them for years. They're still not the same though.


If by the 3 main ones you mean Wetcoat, Hydro2 and Hydro Coat, then I have to a degree - the latter is currently ongoing.

Wetcoat and Hydro2 were quite similar for me but Wetcoat lasted a week or so longer on bare paint and works out cheaper (using Hydro2 at the recommended 3:1 dilution). As I've said Hydro Coat is ongoing so I've not formed any conclusions towards that as yet.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

I think its about time Detailing World official testers will do official test review for 
all these types of products, thats why this forum is for isnt it Whizzer ?
we are ready to spare our products for such test review. :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Who is official tester? Spoony, Whizzer?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

V3nom said:


> I've only tried WetCoat and HydrO2 and always been very impressed with them but I've seen a lot of videos for KrystalKleenDetail's PURITY 'X' and it looks awesome! 5ml added to 500ml seems very economical  :thumb:


PurityX is great so simple to apply using the foam lance method and great results :thumb:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I like purityX, 10ml in the snow foam lance bottle, easier than spray bottles, works great


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

svended said:


> I've only tried CarPro Hydro2 and Gyeon Wetcoat. I didn't rate Hydro2 all that well but Wetcoat is a great product and I often use it when time is tight to great effect.


Mate you need an eye test,watched Wetcoat vids last night on Youtube and not as good as the Hydro2 i use at all


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

V3nom said:


> I've only tried WetCoat and HydrO2 and always been very impressed with them but I've seen a lot of videos for KrystalKleenDetail's PURITY 'X' and it looks awesome! 5ml added to 500ml seems very economical  :thumb:


checked out video of it,not as good as hydro2


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Having recently used purity X it is a great product that is very versatile in the way it can be applied in 3 different ways.

I used it as a QD and found no smearing and an enhanced gloss and slickness to the surface and the beading was excellent with water simply running straight off the surface.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Car chem hydro coat
> 
> £13 posted off eBay and will make millions more than wetcoat and perform just the same


Cant find this on ebay unless i`m looking in the wrong place, wouldnt mind giving it a go.


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> Cant find this on ebay unless i`m looking in the wrong place, wouldnt mind giving it a go.


Hydro at £13 was there but seller has increased prices, now at £24.95

Carchem have free delivery this weekend if order over £29. IMHO I think hydro is amazing stuff, get lots of comments how shiny/glossy our black focus is. Still a black car which gets dirty in 500 yards though:buffer::lol:


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Just purchased a bottle of the Carchem off Edendetailing as it was £9, bargain and very interested in the results


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Do you have a link..


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

I've been very impressed with Gyeon Wetcoat, its a silver car so never looks THAT glossy (no matter what product) but the beading and more noticeably the ease of cleaning the next time is very good - waiting until it gets a bit warmer before it gets MOHS treatment


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

FWIW I ordered the Carchem Hydro but haven't yet needed to use it - I also ordered some ArtDeShine stuff (wax and paint sealant) and it's actually scary how little dirt seems to stick to the car.

I'll use the Carchem when I do my mum's car most likely


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> Do you have a link..


Only just saw this. I had a quick look and it appears it's out of stock on www.edendetail.com


----------



## AJW001 (Feb 5, 2015)

Carchem hydrocoat definately has my vote! very sensible dilution rates compared with the pre-diluted ones so will get 10 applications with the hydro 250ml bottle use 25ml with 975ml of liquid in a garden pressure sprayer then just spray over a wet clean car leave for couple of minutes and blast off with jet wash, easy peasy nice and beady.


----------

